# third baby is a girl :(



## BabyLuv88

I have 2 girls and pregnant with number 3... I really really want a boy but it looks like its gonna be a girl aswell. I feel mad and upset but then I think about if the baby is healthy I should be thankful enough but cant help it... I really wanted a boy for hubby. Anyway its not 100% sure that its a girl more like 80% but lets be real here ..80% is definitly a girl:cry:


----------



## Eleanor ace

I'm sorry it looks like you aren't getting your boy :hugs:. How far along are you? Hopefully once the news sinks in you are able to get excited :hugs:


----------



## Rhio92

:hugs: xxxx


----------



## BabyLuv88

Thanks... ladies.


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I'm in the same boat. 2 girls, 3rd girl predicted at gender scan at 17 weeks. I have an ultrasound on Monday at the hospital where I suspect they'll confirm the girly bits. We wanted a boy so bad, but have come to terms with a girl. Hugs.


----------



## dom85

I was predicted 80% a girl and it turns out it's a boy.


----------



## jessicasmum

Sorry about you not getting your boy. Will you be stopping at 3? Can I ask was you trying to sway for a boy at all? I only ask because I have 2 girls and I will be trying for our 3rd and final between this September and January next year and we would love a boy also and looking into the swaying but very contradictive so that's why I asked, I hope you don't mind me asking.


----------



## BabyLuv88

Yea I am trying for number 4 if this one turns to be a girl... I have an ultrasounnd in few days


----------



## jessicasmum

BabyLuv88 said:


> Yea I am trying for number 4 if this one turns to be a girl... I have an ultrasounnd in few days

Good luck with number 4 if this baby is confirmed a girl.
Did you do anything different with each baby TTC, like diet and timing of DTD?


----------



## BabyLuv88

No... but I dont believe in this... I believe in timing. This baby was not planned lol


----------



## jessicasmum

BabyLuv88 said:


> No... but I dont believe in this... I believe in timing. This baby was not planned lol

Oh right.
Do you know how you timed your other 2 girls? Was before/after ovulation?
Will you be trying to time DTD at ovulation with your 4th?


----------



## BabyLuv88

With my girls both were before ovulation... with this one im not sure... but 4th I will try on ovulation day hopefully. I want a boy so bad that im getting jealous from anyone who has a boy lol...


----------



## Lara310809

Sorry Babyluv. I am in the same boat, I have three girls, but the third girl was the best thing that could have happened for our family.

The timing method was proven to me incorrect and actuLly fictional. Dr Shettles created an entire paper based on a theory and it was wrong. I also conceived two of my girls during ovulation, so they "should" have been male

The article about Shettles is below if you want to read. Try not to invest your hopes before you read it.
https://www.genderdreaming.com/the-trouble-with-timing-dr-shettles-got-it-wrong/


----------



## jessicasmum

BabyLuv88 said:


> With my girls both were before ovulation... with this one im not sure... but 4th I will try on ovulation day hopefully. I want a boy so bad that im getting jealous from anyone who has a boy lol...

I know how you feel, my sister found out she's pregnant with a boy and my other sister has a boy too so I'm thinking am I going to be the only sister not to have a boy. I get jealous every time I see a little boy.


----------



## jessicasmum

Lara310809 said:


> Sorry Babyluv. I am in the same boat, I have three girls, but the third girl was the best thing that could have happened for our family.
> 
> The timing method was proven to me incorrect and actuLly fictional. Dr Shettles created an entire paper based on a theory and it was wrong. I also conceived two of my girls during ovulation, so they "should" have been male
> 
> The article about Shettles is below if you want to read. Try not to invest your hopes before you read it.
> https://www.genderdreaming.com/the-trouble-with-timing-dr-shettles-got-it-wrong/

Thank you for the article. Do you believe that anything can sway then, like diet?


----------



## BabyLuv88

We'll keep trying till we get our boy lol:p ... so I had my ultrasound and its confirmed its a girl. I'm actually excited about the idea of 3 girls but I dont think hubby will... I cant seem to be able to tell him its a girl.... he asket me yesterday and I said babys legs were closed. :/


----------



## Mommy_DK

So sorry hun. I know how you feel. I wanted my third to be a boy so that my son would have a brother around his age but I had a girl! I was pretty upset about it and the of course once she got here I was sooo in love again. 

I'm pregnant again (just found out today) and everything is pointing at another girl. I prayed SO SO hard for a boy! This chinese chart I'm using hasn't been wrong yet and even that says girl! DH and DS wanted another boy in this house and like you I feel terrible because I should just be looking forward to having a healthy baby but I can't help it either. 

I feel for us <3


----------



## BabyLuv88

Mommy_DK said:


> So sorry hun. I know how you feel. I wanted my third to be a boy so that my son would have a brother around his age but I had a girl! I was pretty upset about it and the of course once she got here I was sooo in love again.
> 
> I'm pregnant again (just found out today) and everything is pointing at another girl. I prayed SO SO hard for a boy! This chinese chart I'm using hasn't been wrong yet and even that says girl! DH and DS wanted another boy in this house and like you I feel terrible because I should just be looking forward to having a healthy baby but I can't help it either.
> 
> I feel for us <3

Atleast you have a boy... so its not that bad.


----------



## Mommy_DK

BabyLuv88 said:


> Mommy_DK said:
> 
> 
> So sorry hun. I know how you feel. I wanted my third to be a boy so that my son would have a brother around his age but I had a girl! I was pretty upset about it and the of course once she got here I was sooo in love again.
> 
> I'm pregnant again (just found out today) and everything is pointing at another girl. I prayed SO SO hard for a boy! This chinese chart I'm using hasn't been wrong yet and even that says girl! DH and DS wanted another boy in this house and like you I feel terrible because I should just be looking forward to having a healthy baby but I can't help it either.
> 
> I feel for us <3
> 
> Atleast you have a boy... so its not that bad.Click to expand...



Very true, I guess Im just sad for him because he's the only boy in the house stuck with us girls all day. And he really wants a brother , he feels lonely when the girls are doing girly things and most of the boys in the neighborhood have brothers so they kind of stick together. But I'm like you, if this isn't the little boy we've been praying for we will keep trying.


----------

